# Tricks



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I haven't taught Angie any of those things yet...but, she does know how to give me a peck kiss on the lips...looks human like...I love that. She also jumps in her carrier when I say "get in". I haven't really taught her sit yet, because she is always sitting somewhere near me...so why bother?

Soon as it gets warm enough...we start teaching leash walking, she isn't even six months yet.

I saw dog whisperer last night....I did not like the way he pinned this mini pincher down...just didn't seem right. To each his own way, I guess.

If she learns to stay, sit and drop it, on command I will be happy...want to make her a therapy dog eventually...share the joy with ill children hopefully...she loves my nephews.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

retrieving objects
bow
spin left
spin right
"dance" with you (stand in front of you and walk side to side, front and back with you)
lift your lips
put front feet up on something and walk in a circle
jump through a hoop
weave through your legs
lift right paw
lift left paw
what do you do if you catch on fire (roll over repeatedly)
what do you do if you smell smoke (crawl)

My favorite that Mikey did was "are you sick" or "achoo" and he'd sneeze (I just clicked it when he sneezed and he started offering it - then I added a cue). He had a big sneeze and a little sneeze, the big one with the whole head shake. 
I also clicker trained him to do a bunch of behaviors that a dog would need to do if sick at the vet. He was my demo-critter for clients but also it was great because he was a wonderful patient.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I can say to Boo in a sad voice "awe poor Boo,bless his little heart" & he will drop his head & look real sad & stand perfectly still until I pet,hug & give him a kiss.Then when I say in a happy voice"Your Ok",he gets all happy again.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson's newest trick is hold it-one step- hold it.

I take his favorite toy and hold it out for him and say "hold it" and he doesn't move, then I say "one step" and he takes one step, repeat. I am working on teaching him two steps, three steps- this is proving to be more difficult!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I can say to Boo in a sad voice "awe poor Boo,bless his little heart" & he will drop his head & look real sad & stand perfectly still until I pet,hug & give him a kiss.Then when I say in a happy voice"Your Ok",he gets all happy again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww!! one of the cuttest tricks


----------

